# The Agama/ Dragon Thread



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

For everything Agama (Dragon) related......and not Komodo Dragons :gasp:. 
Who keeps, kept who would like to keep ?
I have kept 2 Dragon Agamas (Japalura Splendida) and a Chinese Water Dragon.
Here is just one of the Agamas I want to keep :mf_dribble:.








Gonocephalus doriae


----------



## ooMISSPERFECToo (Jun 17, 2007)

how pretty is that, do you know the common name for it? ive got two beardies and wouldnt swap them for anything... one of which has a love for rfuk, as you can tell if you look on my pics in my profile, x


----------



## markbuxton (Aug 18, 2008)

looks like an Abbott's Crested Lizard velly nice lol


----------



## markbuxton (Aug 18, 2008)

or angelheads I think


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

theres an evil horned agama in our shop and i love him... he's off his trolley but well cool they hiss really loud!


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah Mark it is an Abbotts Crested Lizard (possibly ssp.) and anyone into Agama's look here Agamid Gallery


----------



## kenny28 (Oct 31, 2009)

hi people first time post here so sorry for being a bit dim i have just bought a trio of mountian horned dragons great looking things i not sure on a care sheet and my setup is right or not i got them on rainforst bark high humidty and lots of wood and green to climb and hide the other thing what size enclosure should they have thanks for any advice or help :2thumb::2thumb: how do i put an image in to show ya lol and i got 2 boas a freakled python 2 corns 5 bearded dragons and a pair of bosc coming soon yay


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

wow thats pritty :gasp:


----------

